# "Cannot unmount rootfs, /dev/hda3 is mounted over the same

## lazloman

Just rebooted after running emerge -uvDa world. Now my system says it can find my root volume, /dev/hda3. I login as root run df -a

and I see that both rootfs and my root volume are both mounted at /

If I try to umount /dev/hda3, I get no error, but it is not unmounted, as df-a says and if I try to umount rootfs, I get the error:

Cannot unmount rootfs, /dev/hda3 is mounted over it at the same point.

I tried to run fsck.reiserfs, but it says it can't find /dev/hda3.

I'm not sure what to do here, I'm dead in the water.

Please help.

----------

## cach0rr0

hda == old CONFIG_IDE driver (should not be using this, regardless)

sda == new CONFIG_ATA driver (should always be using this)

udev no longer creates device nodes for /dev/hd*

your udev no doubt got upgraded to a new version which no longer makes hd* device nodes 

Have a look here for remediation steps: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-837243.html#6362557

----------

